# Formula equivalente SUMAR.SI en access.



## aaguioli (Mar 27, 2003)

Hola 

Necesito la utilizar la formula sumar.si   en access,  me podrías ayudar indicandome cual es la sintaxis equivalente para este programa.


----------



## alfredo sanchez (Apr 9, 2003)

hola!
en access lo que tienes que utilizar son consultas. las consultas pueden realizar muchas de las funciones que se incluyeron en excel, y aplicarlas segun los criterios que tu desees. No es facil explicar como construir una, y considerando que este es un foro de excel, creo que tampoco es apropiado, pero, si tienes access 2k o 2k2XP, los archivos de ayuda vienen muy completos.
suerte!


----------

